# SQOLOGY Bloomington IL - April 21



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/events/528233504226168


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

This is a couple weeks earlier than I expected. I am planning to be there unless work gets in the way.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SoundQ SVT said:


> This is a couple weeks earlier than I expected. I am planning to be there unless work gets in the way.


Me Too... Only if im done with my car, but I don't think that's gonna happen.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I may try to make this one


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking forward to attending this one!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

We’re just 3 weeks out from this event!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This event is this Saturday!

Got some new stickers made up also...


----------



## sqbmw (Feb 15, 2016)

I've never been to an SQOLOGY event. I'm considering driving up to check it out. I assume observing is allowed?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

sqbmw said:


> I've never been to an SQOLOGY event. I'm considering driving up to check it out. I assume observing is allowed?




Yessir! You’re more than welcome to come hang out and listen to cars - nearby everyone is always willing to demo...you usually have to ask, tho - so don’t be shy!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like we will have a dry, but chilly morning tomorrow. Dress warm! We'll see you in the morning - registration opens at 9AM.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Wish I could have made this trip.


----------



## beak81champ (Oct 2, 2015)

I’ll be really late, but I’ll be there to meet everyone!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to everyone who came out. We saw a lot of familiar faces, but also a lot of new ones. Happy to meet those of you who came to hang out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen, Benny!!!!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Pics or it didn't happen, Benny!!!!


sigh...

i didn't take a single picture. i was stuck in my car giving demos probably 80% of the day. every time i thought i'd get a break from that i'd look up and there'd be a line of people hanging around waiting to get in lol.

i'm sure someone took pics...hopefully we'll see some posted here.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Who do I talk to about getting an SQOLOGY sticker?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

I have them... need to figure out what postage will be. They’re $4 plus postage - probably a flat rate envelope.


----------

